# New pet rats - help!



## Jules221974 (Nov 7, 2019)

We have now got 2 pet rats, and finally an appropriate (and absolutely HUGE) cage. Been with us for 3 weeks though and still super timid. Kinda thought they would be used to us by now but won't event let me give a wee treat without hunches and tails up. Hints and tips very much welcome. They're actually my 10 year old sons rats but we all want to get involved without terrifying them (or getting bitten)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

3 weeks isn't a long time to be fair so I wouldn't worry. My first rats took me months to tames but they were older rescue rats.

Rats are very curious and intelligent so keep talking to them, put your hand in the cage with a treat on it. Be patient, don't be scared as they can sense it. It is understandable that you're nervous though. 

YouTube is a great resource and there are loads of videos on taming rats and was one of my best go to things for anything rat related.


----------



## Jules221974 (Nov 7, 2019)

Engel98 said:


> 3 weeks isn't a long time to be fair so I wouldn't worry. My first rats took me months to tames but they were older rescue rats.
> 
> Rats are very curious and intelligent so keep talking to them, put your hand in the cage with a treat on it. Be patient, don't be scared as they can sense it. It is understandable that you're nervous though.
> 
> YouTube is a great resource and there are loads of videos on taming rats and was one of my best go to things for anything rat related.


Thank you so much for your reply. They are my 10 year old sons rats but I want to get to know them too. He's a bit hesitant too. They just scarper whenever I come into the room, open a drawer etc. I'm doing everything you suggested so hopefully they will come around soon. Really appreciate the help, it's made me feel a bit better


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I used soft gardening gloves to save me flinching if they tried to nip if I had to handle them or put my hands in the cage at any time.

I avoided picking them up though and used a small basket, held up to the cage door or hammock, containing treats to encourage them out.

Once free roaming, I sat quietly with them and let them come to be (having tasty treats to temp them).

They would climb back in the basket to go back in cage.

It took a few weeks for them to truly settle though and be cuddly.


----------

